# New aquarium set up - General questions



## barnes (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi,
I have been planning the set up of an aquarium at home (my first aquarium) for some time now and, having considered at lots of different options, I feel I am getting close to making a decision. However, I have quite a few questions. If I could get some advice, it would be really appreciated. Thanks in advance.
1.	I am looking at a Fluval Roma 125L (33 gallons) 80Wx35Dx50H. Any opinions on this tank/size/brand?
2.	PLAN A: I am interested in keeping some cichlids. In particular yellow labs/African cichlids as they seem to be the easiest. And they are really colourful. Any thoughts? 
3.	How many yellow labs could I sensibly keep in the above tank?
PLAN B: Another consideration could be to mix them with electric blue cichlids or cobalt blue zebra cichlids? Or anything else smaller and colourful? I understand these are both a little more difficult to keep. Any thoughts? If yes, how would you mix them with the yellow labs? 50:50? Mostly lemon labs and fewer blue cichlids?
4.	I understand sand and rocks are the most natural habitat for these fish. What's the thought on plants? Are they necessary? 
I'm a fan of quite minimalist aquariums, so would probably choose to not put in plants if I could - or put in something small. What about an easily manageable moss?


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

barnes said:


> Hi,
> I have been planning the set up of an aquarium at home (my first aquarium) for some time now and, having considered at lots of different options, I feel I am getting close to making a decision. However, I have quite a few questions. If I could get some advice, it would be really appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 1.	I am looking at a Fluval Roma 125L (33 gallons) 80Wx35Dx50H. Any opinions on this tank/size/brand?
> 2.	PLAN A: I am interested in keeping some cichlids. In particular yellow labs/African cichlids as they seem to be the easiest. And they are really colourful. Any thoughts?
> ...


A 48" long tank seems to be the shortest suggested for african cichlids. That's 48 inches which is usually a 55 gallon.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!!

Agree, this tank is not long enough for Malawi. What about some Tanganyikans? Colors are subtle but behavior is interesting.

If you want the Malawi, and you have not bought the tank yet, go for 48" long.

Not sure what you mean by electric blue cichlids, but maybe you should even go for a tank that is 75G that is 48" x 18".


----------



## barnes (Feb 1, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I had read on a few websites that 30 gallon tanks were sufficient for yellow labs (having looked back now, I see that the blues require more space). I assumed that it'd just be more limited in terms of stock numbers. Happy to have a single species tank, but obviously want happy fish!


----------



## barnes (Feb 1, 2019)

Assuming that I can stretch to a 55 gallon tank, can anyone advise on my questions above? I have seen elsewhere that someone had recommended Pseudotropheus saulosi as good beginner cichlids. They are also a little smaller than the yellow labs and are both blue and yellow - solving my indecision about mixing up cichlids or having a single-species tank. Thanks in advance.


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

A group of Saulosi would do great in a 55. Males are blue striped, females yellow


----------

